# la terre se soulève de plaisir



## jedna

Hallo mensen,

Zou iemand kunnen helpen bij de juiste vertaling van _'se soulève'_ uit deze regel van de dichter Giuseppe Ungaretti?
_
LA ROSÉE ILLUMINÉE
la terre se soulève de plaisir sous un soleil de
violences gentilles
_
De regel is een exacte -zijn eigen- vertaling van de Italiaanse versie.
Alleen...in het Italiaans schreef Ungaretti i.p.v. _'se soulève_'   _'tremola'_: _'beeft, trilt/rilt'.
_
De tekst (publicatie 1919) valt onder het hoofdstuk 'La guerre'; is dus geschreven in de tijd dat Ungaretti soldaat was (WO I).

Ik heb alle synoniemen van 'se soulever' (en het Italiaanse equivalent: sollevarsi) bekeken en vergeleken, en kom tot mogelijkheden als bijv.: zich verheffen, zich oprichten, opstaan, zich opwinden, rebelleren zelfs... maar ben me niet zeker.

Alvast reuze bedankt,
jedna


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou voor _rilt van plezier_ gaan. Het beeld van dauw - rosée (vroeg in de morgen, fris), en rillen van plezier onder de opkomende zon gaan goed samen volgens mij. Snap niet goed waarom Ungaretti niet voor "la terre tremble" heeft gekozen, misschien om de associatie met inslaande kanonskogels te vermijden. In ieder geval heeft hij in de Franse vertaling een mooie alliteratie opgebouwd met de herhaling van de letter S. Letterlijke vertalingen van "se soulever" doen het gedicht geen eer aan mijns inziens.

Bpb

Edit: Het is een erg mooi gedicht, het beeld in het Italiaans is wat mij betreft veel treffender dan in het Frans.


----------



## jedna

Brownpaperbag said:


> Letterlijke vertalingen van "se soulever" doen het gedicht geen eer aan mijns inziens.



Was dus ook mijn probleem....

Hallo Bpb,

Hartelijk dank voor je reactie.

Dit is de vertaling die ik eerder van de Italiaanse versie maakte:
_L’ILLUMINATA RUGIADA
La terra tremola
di piacere
sotto un sole
di violenze
gentili_


_DE VERLICHTE DAUW
De aarde trilt
van genot
onder een zon
van aardige
verkrachtingen_

Deze regel is -zoals de meeste van Ungaretti's gedichten- meerduidig.
Hier dacht ik aan bombardementen, zoals jij schrijft: inslaande kanonskogels (verkrachtingen), die de aarde doen trillen. Daarom 'trillen' ipv 'rillen'.
'Beven' vond ik wat 'lomp' uitgedrukt, want: tegelijkertijd dacht ik inderdaad zoals jij aan de dauw(druppels) die aan blaadjes/gras e.d. trillen).
Trillen ipv rillen omdat bij bombardementen m.i. de aarde eerder trilt dan rilt. En 'trillen' past ook weer goed het beeld van de dauw(druppels).
Verder heeft de tekst naar mijn idee ook een erotische connotatie: trillen van genot/verkrachtingen (= de bekende U.-tegenstelling).
De woorden 'verlichte' uit de titel en 'zon' uit de tekst kunnen inderdaad op bombardementen duiden (U. heeft ook in andere oorlogsgedichten over 'vuurpijlflitsen e.d. die verlichten geschreven), maar
'verlichte' kan tevens op de vroege ochtend slaan, als het licht wordt en de eerste zonnestralen zich laten zien.

Bij de Italiaanse 'sollevarsi'-synoniemen vond ik o.m. : opveren. opleven, opspringen en opgewonden raken (deze laatste vwb de erotiek): 'raakt opgewonden van genot', (en dat zou ook wel bij trillen passen. Dat gebeurt immers ook vanuit een zekere opwinding), maar ik ben me niet zeker of deze betekenis ook aan het Franse 'se soulever' zit. Ik kon het in ieder geval nergens vinden. Zou dit misschien toch een mogelijkheid zijn om op z'n minst een beetje in de buurt van het trillen te blijven?

jedna


----------



## jedna

_


Brownpaperbag said:



			Edit: Het is een erg mooi gedicht, het beeld in het Italiaans is wat mij betreft veel treffender dan in het Frans.
		
Click to expand...

_
Helemaal eens! Dat vindt overigens ook de Rivista internazionale di lingua & letteratura:
_Anche in questo caso annoveriamo la differente scelta del verbo passando dal testo italiano a quello francese: da tremolare a sollevarsi ( «se soulever »). Nel primo caso, riferita a piacere, l’accezione sembra assumere le sfumature di un sentimento umano mentre, nel testo francese, con «se soulève» ci pare di coglierne una *più meccanicistica, indubbiamente meno emozionale.

*_


----------



## jedna

Hallo mensen,

Betreffende mijn bovenstaande vraag heb ik bij de CRISCO-synoniemen nog deze gevonden:
-se boursoufler: (de aarde zwelt, of: zwelt op van genot   // de aarde is opgeblazen van genot)
-bondir (de aarde springt op - evt. veert op van genot)
-remuer (de aarde beweegt van genot)
-s'agiter (de aarde is opgewonden van genot)
-Verder voel ik er veel voor om het woord 'schokt' te gebruiken (de aarde schokt van genot = tevens aardschokken bij bombardementen) Volgens mijn vDale Nl-Fr is 'schokken': sursauter, waarvoor bij de Franse synoniemen dan weer 'bondir' en 'remuer' vermeld staan.
Ik mis helaas het nodige 'Fingerspitzengefühl' vwb de Franse taal om te kunnen beoordelen of genoemde woorden inderdaad ook die betekenis kunnen hebben (vanuit 'se soulever' gedacht).
Kunnen jullie me daarbij misschien helpen?

Reuze bedankt alvast,
jedna


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoe zeker is het dat Ungaretti een beeld van oorlog wil oproepen in het gedicht?  Ook al schreef hij in de loopgraven en veel over zijn oorlogservaringen, zelf heb ik de indruk dat hij hier simpelweg een schitterende beschrijving geeft van de dageraad. Is dat een mogelijkheid?


----------



## jedna

Hallo Bpb,

Het is helaas niet zeker. Kon hierover ook in de toelichting in de 'Vita d'un uomo'-bundel en op internet geen informatie vinden. Wat ik wel weet is dat het gedicht is opgenomen onder het hoofdstuk 'La Guerre' en vóór 1919 (publicatiejaar van de Italiaanse versie) geschreven moet zijn, dus in die tijd dat U. als soldaat tijdens zijn 'lege' uren in het veld, begon met het schrijven van zijn eerste gedichten.
Verder weet ik dat Ungaretti in andere oorlogsgedichten ook meerdere keren over bombardementen/lichtflitsen e.d. schreef, en dat zijn gedichten bijna altijd meerduidig zijn, en dus vatbaar voor meer dan een interpretatie (anders zou het geen echte Ungaretti zijn). Maar het zou ook zomaar kunnen dat dit gedicht alleen bedoeld is als beschrijving van de dageraad, zoals jij vermoedt.
In dat geval zou 'richt zich op' als vertaling van het verschijnsel dat de natuur weer wakker wordt ahw kunnen volstaan.


----------



## bibibiben

Het probleem met _rillen, beven _en _schokken _is dat het hier om (kortdurende) herhaalde bewegingen gaat. Dat heeft _se soulever _niet in zich. De kerngedachte van _se soulever _is dat er een opgaande beweging is al dan niet gevolgd door een neergaande beweging.

Laten we deze vertaling als uitgangspunt nemen:

_DE VERLICHTE DAUW
De aarde [?]
van [?]
onder een zon
van [?]
[?]
_
Zoals het hart van vreugde kan zwellen, zo zou ook de aarde van vreugde kunnen zwellen. Maar wel met als bijgedachte: het (al dan niet trillend) opspringen van puin en zand als gevolg van de inslagen van bommen.

Misschien zou deze vertaling werken:

De aarde zwol op
van vreugde
beschenen
door uitspattingen
van geweld

Het Nederlandse _uitspatting _heeft als voordeel dat niet onmiddellijk duidelijk is dat het gaat om iets zwaar negatiefs. De schok komt pas in de laatste regel: het gaat om geweld.


----------



## jedna

Hallo bibibiben,
Ik vind je vertaling ontzettend mooi, maar het punt is dat ik steeds probeer, zo dicht mogelijk bij het origineel te blijven.
Ungaretti heeft het in verschillende van zijn Italiaanse gedichten vaker over 'verkrachting' waar het de oorlog betreft. En ik zou het woord 'verkrachtingen' hier willen blijven gebruiken. Dit ook met de gedachte aan de 'bekende/beruchte' Ungarettiaanse tegenstellingen, zoals bijv in zijn gedicht 'l'allegria di naufragi' (blijdschap/vrolijkheid vs. schipbreuk) in dit geval 'aardige' vs 'verkrachting', en dan op de koop toe nog eens 'verkrachtingen' vs. 'genot'.
Ik heb ook de versie van de Duitse Ungaretti-vertaler M. von Killisch-Horn: _die Erde erhebt sich vor Lust unter einer Sonne artiger Vergewaltigungen. _
Jouw idee van 'opzwellen' vind ik perfect. 'De aarde zwelt op van genot...' Klinkt in ieder geval prima! Beter dan 'zwellen', dat ik al wel overwogen had, maar dat niet te vinden was als synoniem voor 'se soulever'. Maar jij denkt wel dat ik dat zo kan gebruiken...?

Alvast hartelijk dank voor je boeiende reactie en het meedenken!
jedna


----------



## jedna

@Brownpaperbag, @bibibiben

Hallo Bpb en bibibiben,

'de aarde zwelt op van genot onder een zon van zachtaardige verkrachtingen'. Dit is hem geworden! Vwb de Italiaanse versie: hier heb ik -evenals bij de Franse- 'aardig' in 'zachtaardig' veranderd.

Ontzettend bedankt voor het meedenken en voor jullie ideeën en advies.
Hartelijke groet en nog een fijne zondag (voor wat ervan rest)
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

jedna said:


> Ontzettend bedankt voor het meedenken en voor jullie ideeën en advies.


Graag gedaan!



jedna said:


> Beter dan 'zwellen', dat ik al wel overwogen had, maar dat niet te vinden was als synoniem voor 'se soulever'. Maar jij denkt wel dat ik dat zo kan gebruiken...?



De vertaling zou in een gedicht te verantwoorden zijn. Gegeven de context is _opzwellen _een treffender vertaling dan _zich verheffen _(dat andere associaties oproept) of het weinig beeldende _omhoog gaan_.


----------

